# winzip betrug



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2002)

Datum:02.02.02 15:26   ([email protected]) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine unverschämtheit der gleichen!!!!!!Ich mußte vorgestern meine Festplatte formatieren,weil ich einen dialer gefunden habe(INCAX was immer das sein mag und woher dieser weiss ich leider nicht) und zwar unter arbeitsplatz,Festplatte c,eigenschaften,laufwerk aufräumen,unter übertragene programmdateien mittels java...,
alles war durcheinander auf meinen rechner,es ist unglaublich da installiere ich alles neu geh ins netz und möchte mir win-zip runterladen,und da begegne ich auf dieser besagten seite schon wieder einen Dialer,offensichtlich eine täuschung,eine arglistige sogar!!!
Es muß doch eine möglichkeit geben,diese betreiber einer solchen mißbrauchenden website ordentlich an den karren zu pinkeln,,,entschuldigung,aber mir fehlen echt die worte!
ich habe gestern wo ich es entdeckt habe bei der polizei angerufen die informiert,aber die Herren kennen sich ja wohl noch weniger aus als ich,tztztztzt.......( )!!!!!
Jetzt wart ich mal unruhig auf meine Rechnung und dann weitersehen was ich mache,vielleicht hat ja einer von euch einen guten Tipp den er mir geben kann?!
Vielen Dank im voraus
vivi

ps:finde ich gut das es eine site gibt wo informiert und gewarnt wird und hier wird wenigstens was unternommen!!!!!!!!


----------

